# chisel plow / subsoiler



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

i have a subsoiler or a chisel plow. watever ya wana call it. its got 7 shanks. i pull it with my allis 7000 with about 105 horses. she riped right thru the ground. if yall git a chance buy one do it! we got ours from the PA game commiseration. for secondary tillage we use a big 92 inch rototiller. both are 3 point. and i plowed about 8 acres in 2-3 hours.


----------

